# Power kraft table saw



## Dandan111 (Oct 29, 2013)

Im getting ready to drag my old saw from the basement. It's a 8 1/4 blade with a 1/4 hp.( It's the only good motor I had at the time. )It's underpowered. A buddy gave me a leeson 1/2 hp. Will that wake my saw up? I have a new Vermont American 8 1/4 24 t carbide and plan to mainly rip 1-2 inches.

I have been getting by for years with just my skil saw and delta miter box but I mis not having a table saw.


----------



## Dandan111 (Oct 29, 2013)

Out of mothballs! 
Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr 
What do you guys think,time to buy a new one? It passes the nickel test with the 1/4 hp on it. Pretty nasty and needs cleaned up after 10 years of storage.


----------



## Dandan111 (Oct 29, 2013)

Anybody run small saws around here?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

Dandan111 said:


> Anybody run small saws around here?


Very few have smaller saws.

I have 2 8 inch that serve me well but I believe they have 1 horse motors. Your half horse may wake it up while you keep an eye out for a larger motor. Make certain the RPM is about right and keep a sharp blade.


----------



## Dandan111 (Oct 29, 2013)

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr
Found my old book today. 1/2 hp may be about right.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't expect too much from the Vermont American blade.
What's the tooth count? Rip, crosscut, combo?
Bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*what's the arbor size ...1/2" or 5/8"?*

Most 8 1/4" blades these days will have a 5/8" arbor: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FREUD-D0840...906?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2331555b6a

DEWALT DW3184 Series 20 8-1/4-Inch 40 Tooth ATB Thin Kerf Saw Blade with 5/8-Inch Arbor - Amazon.com

You will need a thin kerf blade for 2" and even that will be pushing it for a 1/2 HP motor. Your saw is undersized, but not a total loss. Plywood and 1" thick material should be fine. I would not spend any money on it other than a blade. Save for a 10" saw, 1 HP motor for more "serious" woodworking. :yes:


TYPOS CORRECTED AND EDITED FOR CABINETMAN WHO SEEMS TO THINK TYPOS ARE A RESULT OF IMPROPER MEDICATION AND OR IT'S APPLICATION :yes:


----------



## Dandan111 (Oct 29, 2013)

My new blade is 24t. USA made. Should be here today, I will get a picture tonight. 1 to 2 inches rip is what I want the saw for.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*Probably Just Typos*



woodnthings said:


> *what's thew arbor size ...1/2" or 5/8"?*
> 
> Most 8 1/4" blades these days will have a 5/8" arbor:
> 
> ...


Did you take your meds?:laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*No I forgot, the wine is kicking in....*

Thanks for the public lashing... I won't forget it. :no:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*one way to find out...try it!*



Dandan111 said:


> My new blade is 24t. USA made. Should be here today, I will get a picture tonight. 1 to 2 inches rip is what I want the saw for.


Get your new motor on and the new blade and see what happens.
I have my doubts and it may depend on the type of woods you will cut. Pine has a lot of tar and will gum up the blade quickly and over heat. Oak cuts cleanly with no pitch. Cherry is prone to overheating and may burn. Hickory is a tough hardwood and may close on the blade resulting in a kickback if you have no splitter. DAMHIKT :yes:


----------



## Dandan111 (Oct 29, 2013)

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr
New blade, carbide looks pretty good. Retro gold is interesting.


----------

